# H&R Spring Owners: Come on in



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

My stock 2012 1LT/auto measured at the center of the wheel from the ground to the fender opening is: LF = 27.25 RF = 27.375 LR = 27.75 RR = 27.625


----------



## ThunderKok (Jul 6, 2011)

I had this issue months ago & posted this on another site, but got no reply:

_Posted 23 January 2012 - 07:39 PM
__Main point of this post is to see if anyone had found and actually INSTALLED a lowering spring__ set that had worked for the Cruze Eco 6MT.

I recently installed the H&R Sport Springs set (Part# 28976-1) on my 2011 Eco 6MT and was left with some very disappointing results.
The advertised drop is approximately 1.2" all around.
The rear springs installed very easily & lowered it the advertised drop.
However, the fronts left me with a different result. 
Instead of lowering my vehicle, they actually RAISED it approximately 3/16" on both sides.
After some time spent in discussion with the local & regional H&R distributors, as well as the Nation-wide Tech support number.
They came to the that the front end of the cruze was too light for the springs they had in production and agreed to refund my money completely.

So, instead of continuing to drive my completely stock height eco, I'd like to find another route or means of lowering it.
__Thanks in advance for any helpful input,
Jay 
_
After researching more, I found that the front end isn't any significant amount lighter.
And the actual reason is that the Eco's front springs are shorter than the LS/LT models.


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

By the way Millright. My 1LT/auto with your ECO/manual coils springs installed measure 
LF = 27.187"
RF = 27.312"
LR = 27.625"
RR = 27.312"


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Well at least I'm not dreaming this all up. Still think the front needs to come down at least 1/2". ColinM's car looks much lower than mine in the front. Probably getting a diesel next year anyway. I'll just live with it for now.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

This thread means nothing without pics. 
Just sayin


----------



## dreamsrpainful (Jun 8, 2011)

pics!


----------

